# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lich sapa hàng ngày - nhà tổ chức tour ghép sapa

## vietnamwonders

CHÚNG TÔI LUÔN LUÔN CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHÂT - VÌ CHÚNG TÔI LÀ ĐƠN VỊ TỔ CHỨC

DU LỊCH VIETWONDERS - VIETWONDERS.COM


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01: 
Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - 2 Ngày - 3 đêm, Ngủ khách sạn.

Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 729,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 4 bữa chính, 2 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV...)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02: 
Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm rồng - Hà khẩu 2 Ngày - 3 đêm, Ngủ khách sạn 
Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 889,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 4 bữa chính, 2 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV.thủ tục Hà Khẩu..)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
03:
Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - Chợ Bắc Hà - 2 Ngày - 3 đêm, Ngủ khách sạn 

Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 929,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 4 bữa chính, 2 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV.thủ tục .)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

04: Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - Lao Chải , Tả van - 3 ngày 4 đêm - 2 đêm ngủ khách sạn 

Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 899,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 6 bữa chính, 3 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05:
Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - Lao chải Tả van - Chợ Bắc Hà - 3 ngày - 4 đêm, 2 đêm ngủ khách sạn 

Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 1,099,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 6 bữa chính, 3 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06:
Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - Hà khẩu (Trung Quốc) 3 ngày - 4 đêm - 2 đêm khách sạn
Giá: 
- Khách sạn: Riverside, Hoàng Hà, Đặng trung ( Khách sạn 2 sao) - Giá 1,049,000đ/01 khách
( Dịch vụ gồm: Xe đưa đón ga lào cai, ăn 6 bữa chính, 3 bữa sáng, vé thắng cảnh, phòng ks,HDV. Thủ tục Hà Khẩu)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## dulichsapa

chuc ban mua may ban dat nhe, gia tour rat mem, mong sao khach hang se xem tin cua ban de dc gia tot nhat!

----------

